# AFC Discussion.



## Gizmo (9/10/14)

I have noticed that with the bigger airholes you loose a ton of flavour and throat hit. 

Do you guys feel the trade off is worth it for the lack of Flavour for more clouds? 

I personally don't. I like a medium sized airhole, slightly bigger then the standard RM2 airhole.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/10/14)

I am also a mouth to lung hitter mainly maybe that also plays a role


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/14)

I'm with you @Gizmo 'arama! Flavour is everything for me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (10/10/14)

I find you can cut the negative effect of a wider airhole, with a narrower bore driptip.
It's when both are wide open that I get the most flavour loss.

Wider airflow still allows you to get a colder vape, and the narrow driptip concentrates the flavour back in.

You will still get the absolute best flavour with both being narrow, but the narrow driptip can restore some lost flavour from a wider AFC.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 4


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/14)

When I got my igo-l I found the air hole way to small, it is clearly intended for M2L, I drilled it out to 1.5mm and it was awesome, was getting great flavour and some pretty intense clouds. I wanted more! So I drilled it to 2.5mm and I still regret it, big clouds, zero flavour. The little dripper now has an airflow control installed in the form of a rubber band

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (10/10/14)

Im all about the tighter draw. Like most things in life the tighter the better and no matter what if you inhale hard enoug and long enough you get the cloud and flavor!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/14)

Good thread @Gizmo 

My experience with AFC rebuildables is limited to the Cyclops (the cyclone with air flow control cap)

First off, let me say that its not for me to have the airhole wide open.
The flavour and throat hit is less - but its not that really - its just the sensation of the draw which feels wrong.
I am also a mouth to lung vaper so that's why it feels wrong.

I do concede that with more airflow you can generate more power and I suppose you can compensate for the flavour drop by just burning more juice. Also, the lung hitting gives me a different kind of throat hit. Instead of a sharp punch to the throat which I like, it gives me a bit of a broader burning sensation. Not really for me.

I can see why larger airholes are needed for cloud blowing - but for my vaping style I prefer the smaller holes and tighter draw.

@WHeunis - good suggestion there about using a smaller bore driptip. I am going to try the Cyclops with wide airholes and the flat tip plastic drip tip and see what it does to the vape...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/10/14)

WHeunis said:


> I find you can cut the negative effect of a wider airhole, with a narrower bore driptip.
> It's when both are wide open that I get the most flavour loss.
> 
> Wider airflow still allows you to get a colder vape, and the narrow driptip concentrates the flavour back in.
> ...



i agree with @WHeunis 
i use the bigger airhole on the afc but a standard drip tip size airhole.
no compromise on the flavour at all. with decent enough amount of clouds.
the bigger hole on drip tips generally force you to lung hit. i think thats where the drop in flavour comes in


----------



## Andre (10/10/14)

Very good point @WHeunis,

I use dual coils in Cyclones with AFC on my Reos, with the Cyclone Fusion drip tips, which are standard. And mouth to lung hits.
Have really not found that it diminishes flavour, to the contrary. One should bear in mind that with duals the power is more or less equally divided between the 2 coils, making lower resistance much more manageable. My preferred resistance on these is around 0.55 ohms to 0.65 ohms. This is where I find optimum flavour with good throat hit and adequate vapour. Juice dependent of course.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (10/10/14)

The flavor part in my opinion has alot to do with the following:

1) size of the chamber 
2) Air flow control design
3) coil build design

After getting the Odin i was concerned as the atty is bigger than the cyclone/cyclops but after i opened her up i noticed that the chamber is not that big.

I also do agree with @WHeunis point as well.


----------



## Marzuq (10/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> The flavor part in my opinion has alot to do with the following:
> 
> 1) size of the chamber
> 2) Air flow control design
> ...



points very valid. i feel the slightly bigger chamber allows for better flavour


----------



## Paulie (10/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> points very valid. i feel the slightly bigger chamber allows for better flavour



Remember though the when looking at the size of the chamber you need to then look at the airflow also:

for example the plumeviel has a big chamber with massive air which is what makes it great and the reomiser has a small chamber with low airflow which is also great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> Remember though the when looking at the size of the chamber you need to then look at the airflow also:
> 
> for example the plumeviel has a big chamber with massive air which is what makes it great and the reomiser has a small chamber with low airflow which is also great!



my opinion is sligtly different of the rm2. the smaller chamber and smaller airhole only allows for a hotter vape in my opinion. its better than alot of atties out there but still feel its not that good


----------



## Paulie (10/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> my opinion is sligtly different of the rm2. the smaller chamber and smaller airhole only allows for a hotter vape in my opinion. its better than alot of atties out there but still feel its not that good




I must agree on my side that the standard airhole is no good but once drilled it is alot better and does give good flavor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/10/14)

Ok my findings.

Its all a balance of airflow, ohms, heat and flavour. 

For max flavour you need to have just enough airflow to stoke the coil. Too much air and you loose flavour. Running a 0.8 ohm coil with a 3mm airhole will get you no flavour. Now lower the resistance and you need more airflow on your coil to keep it cool and not burn juice. But because you running such low ohms and juice is vaporizing so quickly you still get decent flavour. With a tiny airhole you can't really build low like on a RM2 lower than 0.6 is a warm vape because the little airhole doesn't provide enough air. So everyone needs to find a happy place with regards to flavour, clouds and heat. 
Mine is 0.6-0.8 on rm2 with 1.3mm airhole. 
0.3 on a tohb fully open 
0.7 on an atomic on middle airhole or
0.4 on atomic with the biggest airhole.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------

